# pin out for radio control wire



## rollo2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

i have a 1994 honda accord ex. i'm putting in a sony cd changer(i know. i still like cd's). my control out of the recvr is a round 8 pin din. the sony is a round 13 pin din. does anyone know if there is an adaptor or maybe the pi out of each so i can splice?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I think there is a factory amp under the passenger front seat, you can splice into the speakers there you'll have to extent the harness from the radio or there is an adaptor for this too. Also the amp maybe else where too.


----------

